# Centipede? verses cat



## sarahpede (Sep 23, 2008)

what do you think wold hapen


----------



## sarahpede (Sep 23, 2008)

a vary plafol cat  sory about the spelling


----------



## PompeyKilla (Sep 23, 2008)

That's a bad idea, you'd just end up with a messed up pede and a screeching cat. It would be stupid to try it.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 23, 2008)

Whatever would happen, it would be a case for animal welfare...


----------



## MaartenSFS (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd prefer to see you versus a bucket of centipedes in a confined space..


----------



## crpy (Sep 23, 2008)

Relax everyone she is 11 and a good kid, I believe her question is , she is worried about getting a centipede and her cat getting it if it escapes.
correct me if I wrong Sara, Ill take the hit. 

Also she has trouble with putting her words correct in type.


----------



## Moltar (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd say it depends very much on the centipede. A 9" S subspinipes would put a very serious hurting on a cat, maybe kill it especially if it bit the cat on the face. Something less serious like a little feathertail (I forget the scientific name on those) would not be nearly as bad.

Just keep them apart. Cats and inverts are never a good mix, it usually ends badly for one if not both parties.


Edit: I'm just putting this out there since you're 11. Make sure to research the specific species you're looking at before you buy it. Some species of centipede are very aggressive and very venomous. Unfortunately these species are also often more available and generally cheaper too. Centipedes are very good at escaping too so make sure you get the setup right, they're really nothing like keeping millipedes.

Having said that all, they're quite fascinating pets and great fun to watch. I had a large S subspinipes (one of the mean, nasty ones) for a couple of weeks before trading it off for a tarantula. It was a really cool critter but i was more afraid of it than I was of my OBT and cobalt blue combined.


----------



## crpy (Sep 23, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> I'd say it depends very much on the centipede. A 9" S subspinipes would put a very serious hurting on a cat, maybe kill it especially if it bit the cat on the face. Something less serious like a little feathertail (I forget the scientific name on those) would not be nearly as bad.
> 
> Just keep them apart. Cats and inverts are never a good mix, it usually ends badly for one if not both parties.



scutigera= house centipede


----------



## Moltar (Sep 23, 2008)

crpy said:


> scutigera= house centipede


uhm... :? So are you saying the cat could be tangling with a common house centipede (scutigera) or that a feathertail is a scutigera? Or both? Neither?

Is the OP buying a hobby spp of pede or is she just worried about the cat catching one in the house?

Am I overthinking this?


----------



## crpy (Sep 23, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> uhm... :? So are you saying the cat could be tangling with a common house centipede (scutigera) or that a feathertail is a scutigera? Or both? Neither?
> 
> Is the OP buying a hobby spp of pede or is she just worried about the cat catching one in the house?
> 
> Am I overthinking this?


yeah lol, I dont know what a "feathertail is, I thought you might be talking about a scutigera. 

Sara: Are you thinking about getting a centipede.


----------



## Moltar (Sep 23, 2008)

Feathertails are Alipes spp from Tanzania and other parts of Africa I think.

http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/product/alipes-grandidieri-red-feather-tail-centipede

What I've written in this thread comprises almost everything I know about centipedes, lol.


----------



## crpy (Sep 23, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Feathertails are Alipes spp from Tanzania and other parts of Africa I think.
> 
> http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/product/alipes-grandidieri-red-feather-tail-centipede
> 
> What I've written in this thread comprises almost everything I know about centipedes, lol.


Oooh yeah yeah, , now I know what you are talking about, yeah, I'm not that much into them.


----------



## sarahpede (Sep 23, 2008)

well lately there have been some mother problems like not freezing oak leaves and putting them in with the 'pedes a good portion of my abg's died i was just wondering if they all died i would have on empty 20 gal and three cats and i was wondering what would happen if i got one and it escaped because a certain cat sleeps in my room all day so just wondering not saying i would do i intentionally


----------



## -Exotic (Sep 23, 2008)

hmm if your cat ate one of your giant millipedes it could get sick some pedes can secret toxins. so just make sure you have a secure enclosure.


----------



## PompeyKilla (Sep 24, 2008)

Oops, sorry... Topic makes it sound like something you were gonna set up. As long as it's secured properly, you shouldn't have a problem, right? Either way if they end up getting together they will injure and maybe kill each other. Keep 'em separate.


----------



## sarahpede (Sep 26, 2008)

the top fits to lid but if the bug was on the top i would never see it


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello Sarah and welcome to AB, Sweetheart!  
If you ask at the petstore, they will show you some simple locks for screen tops on aquarium tanks. They are super cheap and will keep your kitty from being able to open the tank, if it gets too playful. Make sure you put the tank someplace where kitty can't knock it off the table or anything though, ok?


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 26, 2008)

Haha I could tell you hany many slings and pedelings I have lost to my cat. He just cant resist watching them burrow and my roaches are by far the worst. 6000 little legs walking on cardboard and egg cartons you can imagine how tempting it must be. The best way to keep your kitty out of he enclosures is to just find a place he cant get to and set it there.


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 26, 2008)

better yet get rid of the evil katzen


----------



## crpy (Sep 26, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> better yet get rid of the evil katzen


nein, mit grosse hunde, der kater ist kaput


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 26, 2008)

man i can speak a lil german but i cant write it 

my cat hasnt gotten any ts from me small or other wise what she loves doing is setting free my scorpions

now i think i have two emperors running around

but its actually pretty cool

i havent seen as many bugs running around 

and every once in a while ill let her play with some crickets or cockroaches she loves em!


----------



## sarahpede (Sep 30, 2008)

yes evil kitty loves to eat crikets  but she has never got a pede  but i will put up som pics of evil kitty at her worst wich envolvs here on the cage


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 30, 2008)

put all inverts in a shed  the cat cant get them there


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 30, 2008)

ARE WE TALKING CENTIPEDE OR MILLIPEDE if centipede ur cat will get a nasty shock if ur cat gets in to it


----------



## fantasticp (Oct 1, 2008)

My cat Francie broke into my Subsnipes Sp. Barbados tank years back. I came come, and found one guilty looking cat and one very scared centipede *with no terminal legs* hiding in a clump of dirt on the floor. They eventually grew back. Watch out for sneaky cats. Some fur is too fluffy and thick to bite through I'd imagine.


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 1, 2008)

fantasticp said:


> Subsnipes Sp. Barbados


Can you post some pics? Never heard of that genus.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 1, 2008)

> Can you post some pics? Never heard of that genus.
> 
> Regards
> Turgut









The Scolopendra Subsnipipes barbadoes at your request peter!

These are astonishing species reaching of 8-9''+


----------



## sarahpede (Oct 10, 2008)

now she can not get in my room un less im in there because we got birds


----------



## JonathanF (Oct 12, 2008)

An even better picture:


----------



## SAn (Oct 12, 2008)

-Exotic said:


> The Scolopendra Subsnipipes barbadoes at your request peter!
> 
> These are astonishing species reaching of 8-9''+


I own Subspinipes Barbados and i can definately tell you , this is a very very very
over-exaggerating comment.. 5-6.5 inches sounds better.
Actually they reach the same size as ALL the subspinipes subspinipes over the world, same as the phillipines, malaysian indonesian etc. Their only difference is slight color variations


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmm a local breeder says they can reach a good 8'' to 9'' correct me if im wrong. Which SAn did.

But still there really astonishing I love the colors =d


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 13, 2008)

JonathanF said:


> An even better picture:


this one looks like it got squish.  looks like it was a nice specimen tho


----------



## JonathanF (Oct 13, 2008)

KyuZo said:


> this one looks like it got squish.  looks like it was a nice specimen tho


Yeah- it got a squish. This picture was taken in Barbados itself by my cousin who lives there- he has little children so he couldn't risk it...

Maybe one day I'll get him to send me some pedes...


----------



## SAn (Oct 13, 2008)

-Exotic said:


> Hmm a local breeder says they can reach a good 8'' to 9'' correct me if im wrong. Which SAn did.
> 
> But still there really astonishing I love the colors =d


hehe, most dealers say anything to sell, especially some located in USA ..
Seen posts in Sell section saying tiger legs are capable of 9'-11' and several other nice fairytales, like common subspinipes dehaani getting in the price range of a gigantea   
One good method to know how big a pede will get is take the length the dealers says and remove 2' to 3' minimum. Works with most  

Anyhow subspinipes Barbados other than the cool name isnt anything special at all compared with the same species in Asia.. In fact the Asian subspinipes subspinipes are even more beautiful


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 13, 2008)

SAn said:


> Anyhow subspinipes Barbados other than the cool name isnt anything special at all compared with the same species in Asia.. In fact the Asian subspinipes subspinipes are even more beautiful


everyone have a different preference and it is a matter of opinion.  i personally like the cherry red.


----------



## SAn (Oct 13, 2008)

KyuZo said:


> everyone have a different preference and it is a matter of opinion.  i personally like the cherry red.


We are talking about a specific pede, subspinipes subspinipes which is located in many areas all over the world, Not which pedes we like.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 13, 2008)

SAn said:


> In fact the Asian subspinipes subspinipes are even more beautiful


and who decided that the Asian subspinipes subspinipes are even more beautiful?  is that a fact?


----------



## SAn (Oct 14, 2008)

KyuZo said:


> and who decided that the Asian subspinipes subspinipes are even more beautiful?  is that a fact?


It was just an opinion, but even so, i bet you have never seen enough subspinipes subspinipes from different areas to play it a smartass.(You didnt even bother to properly read the previous posts before trying to be one and failed.)
 I did and i can tell you as a fact that subspinipes subspinipes spec Barbados look 95%-100% like the Phillipines ones with maybe some minor darkenss in color. 
And that is only one area of Asia. The main difference of them in different places is leg color.

in Fact i own subspinipes subspinipes from
Barbados, phillipines, thailand, malaysia,indonesia. Pretty similar with few exceptions.(leg colors) and i ve seen same species from other areas too.

Cheers.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 14, 2008)

SAn said:


> It was just an opinion, but even so, i bet you have never seen enough subspinipes subspinipes from different areas to play it a smartass.(You didnt even bother to properly read the previous posts before trying to be one and failed.)
> I did and i can tell you as a fact that subspinipes subspinipes spec Barbados look 95%-100% like the Phillipines ones with maybe some minor darkenss in color.
> And that is only one area of Asia. The main difference of them in different places is leg color.
> 
> ...


So it is a personal preference to which species is prettier? because you just said it yourself that it's an opinion. and i said that i like the cherry red, why does that matter? can't i have an input and state my own opinion? 
and why do you make random assumptions about me? do you know me? and i don't know you either.  and i haven't seen you post any picture of anyone of your pedes yet.  I can be just like you and say things and... blah blah blah...

on the other hand, i am not calling you a liar, so don't assume anything.  let call it a truce and end this.


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

i actually don't know how difficult it is to get centipedes from Barbados for U.S. hobbyists, but i'm pretty sure it's very difficult to access Barbados from Europe.

Regarding to effort and assumably high import costs i'd also prefer similar colored subspinipes from Asia - i even don't get the point in having that effort, just to access a barely noticable variant of even the same subspecies.

Dimitris bred many pedes - so i wouldn't doubt his collection. 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## SAn (Oct 14, 2008)

Turgut put it better than me i think. 
My point wasnt to argue and i am sorry that i am short-tempered sometimes, but to say that "Barbados" is just a cool name, species barely have any difference.

here is a picture:

Scolopendra Subspinipes spec Barbados

I own 3 specimen from Barbados and they are similar to Phillipines ones or the "Vanuatu" where red leg color fades to a darker brown-silver in the tips of the legs.
Other than that no difference.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 14, 2008)

SAn said:


> here is a picture:
> 
> Scolopendra Subspinipes spec Barbados


It's cool, and you have a very impressive centipedes collection!


----------



## sarahpede (Oct 15, 2008)

not to push u people off your high horses but can i Chang the subject what breed is best for a beginner i relay don't care what it looks like or color I'm will to get en thing


----------



## crpy (Oct 15, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> not to push u people off your high horses but can i Chang the subject what breed is best for a beginner i relay don't care what it looks like or color I'm will to get en thing


lol, Probably Fl blue centipede (Hemiscolopendra marginata) not big or bad but nice


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 16, 2008)

> lol, Probably Fl blue centipede (Hemiscolopendra marginata) not big or bad but nice


Yee there a not bad starter or you can go with something a lil more nippy.
Scolopendra poloymorpha would be good but stick with the FL blue centipede if you want.

Cheers,

-Exotic,


----------



## sarahpede (Oct 20, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## sarahpede (Oct 27, 2008)

inow i should lisen to you wise wounes but i mit get this  Malaysian Cherry Redleg Centipede (Scolopendra subspinipes sp. "Cherry Redleg") i cant figer out how to put a pic on


----------



## crpy (Oct 27, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> inow i should lisen to you wise wounes but i mit get this  Malaysian Cherry Redleg Centipede (Scolopendra subspinipes sp. "Cherry Redleg") i cant figer out how to put a pic on


lol, that shows you are a normal kid


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol crpy you and your wacky answers. 

Um the Malaysian cherryleg centipede or aka the Sumatran giant centipede is a no play time centipede its fast aggresive and has a hell of a bite. I wouldnt advise getting it due to its bite and the effects it can have after being bitten. But if you want to get it then sure but be warned your keeping something thats really mean. 
Heres the Malaysian Cherrylegs ( Scolopedra Subspinipes)


----------



## sarahpede (Oct 29, 2008)

i now but i do not plan to play with eney pede that is bigger then a  centimeter and is common and i mite not get it but im just thinking of some cool pede's besids i just got a 20 gal tank also crpy the babies are doing good    and i'm not normal and i like it that way


----------



## crpy (Oct 29, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> i now but i do not plan to play with eney pede that is bigger then a  centimeter and is common and i mite not get it but im just thinking of some cool pede's besids i just got a 20 gal tank also crpy the babies are doing good    and i'm not normal and i like it that way


Lol, woo hoo an individual, I get along best with abnormal people:clap: Way to go on the babies


----------



## sarahpede (Oct 30, 2008)

and how could you think of me as normal  I'm probily  the only 11 YEAR OLD GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!! on this site and to prove this I'm the only kid in my school to have Pink and Green hilits i dont think i spelt that rite but i need to pruve my pont  !!!!!!!!!     and i'm olny geting fire banded millipedes i geting my mom to get them if i clen my room wat to good of a trade


----------



## crpy (Oct 30, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> and how could you think of me as normal  I'm probily  the only 11 YEAR OLD GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!! on this site and to prove this I'm the only kid in my school to have Pink and Green hilits i dont think i spelt that rite but i need to pruve my pont  !!!!!!!!!     and i'm olny geting fire banded millipedes i geting my mom to get them if i clen my room wat to good of a trade


Pink and green highlights, alright:clap: :clap: :clap: 
Well thats a good choice for now.


----------



## sarahpede (Oct 31, 2008)

*ok*

hears what I'm getting 2 fire banded millipedes and 2 bumble bees millipedes        but in the fucher i plane to get a Malaysian Cherry Redleg Centipede (Scolopendra subspinipes sp. "Cherry Redleg") it will not get away yet !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crpy (Oct 31, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> hears what I'm getting 2 fire banded millipedes and 2 bumble bees millipedes        but in the fucher i plane to get a Malaysian Cherry Redleg Centipede (Scolopendra subspinipes sp. "Cherry Redleg") it will not get away yet !!!!!!!!!!!


Nicey nice nice:clap: 

Get pics when you do.


----------



## sarahpede (Oct 31, 2008)

thair maling on monday 2-3 days for shiping may thair be bordom


----------



## sarahpede (Nov 4, 2008)

i think tomorrow im ready to cry because  w.k.c.e test were today and tomarow   but i was so hoping to come home to millipedes


----------



## crpy (Nov 5, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> i think tomorrow im ready to cry because  w.k.c.e test were today and tomarow   but i was so hoping to come home to millipedes


eeewww, sorry


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 5, 2008)

theres always tomorrow

its only a day away!!!!


----------



## sarahpede (Nov 5, 2008)

finilythay came but the bumble bees mite be to small to put in my 30-40 gal long tank i mite not find them till thera a bout un inch because tank has plants and deeply fild with coconut shreds


----------



## sarahpede (Nov 5, 2008)

but when their big enuffe i will get pics


----------



## crpy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats great ,congratulations sarah, I cant wait to see them.


----------

